# Insertar fila cuando se cumpla condición en un registro



## jkazaz (Aug 7, 2010)

Hola Mr. Excel, necesito tu ayuda.
Tengo una columna donde debo ingresa fecha y hora, y se agregan a intervalos de x minutos (simplificando) y mediante un For recorro la columna hacia abajo ingresando las horas y donde la hora sea las 12:00 o minutos despues se debe insertar una fila vacia, y luego continuar listando las horas dejando 1 hora entre el ultimo tiempo registrado (hora de refrigerio)
Ejemplo
.
.
7 Ago 2010 11:35 am
7 Ago 2010 11:50 am
7 Ago 2010 12:04 pm
                  ' AQUI VA INSERTAR LA FILA VACIA
7 Ago 2010 13:00 pm
7 Ago 2010 13:12 pm
.
.
el intervalo entre cada hora es x (un valor que personalizaré según mi caso)
Lo mismo debe ocurrir a las 22:00 horas  agregando una fila y reiniciando la hora a las 23:00

Muchas gracias por su Apoyo!!!!


----------



## galileogali (Aug 8, 2010)

Necesitas una macro.¿qué llevas hecho hasta ahora?


----------



## jkazaz (Aug 8, 2010)

si, necesito un macro en excel , estaba haciendolo, pero no se como insertar la fila en la posición que llega a la hora indicada.


----------



## galileogali (Aug 8, 2010)

Presenta lo que tengas


----------



## jkazaz (Aug 8, 2010)

ya pues galileo, es sencillo mi planteamiento y de lo que me falta por hacer...
solo un bucle for con un avance de x,  pero mi problema es que llegado el medio dia debo insertar una fila y continuar una hora despues, hacian abajo.  eso no se como hacerlo.

si alguien sabes como hacerlo se lo agradezco.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 9, 2010)

Hola jkazaz y bienvenido a MrExcel.com





Gali sí es capáz de hacer muchas cosas en VBA. Él le pregunta qué ha hecho hasta el momento para ver:
que usted sí está trabajando en la solución y no es uno de los casos donde la gente llega aquí pidiendo un macro sin haber hecho ningún esfuerzo
para darnos una idea del nivel de habilidad tiene usted con VBA y/o programación en general y
para darnos mejor idea sobre lo que desea hacer.
También sugeriría que usted trate de usar_ ExcelJeanie _o_ ASAP Utilities_ para postear una muestra de su cuaderno para darnos mejor comprehensión de su situación.

Atte,


----------



## jkazaz (Aug 9, 2010)

Hola, mi hoja excel inicia así mas o menos:
---------------------------------------------------------
                   A                              B                
1         HORA INICIO              	HORA FIN 
2         09/08/2010 07:00	 

---------------------------------------------------------
luego la primera hora de fin y las siguientes se generan a partir de:

Sub Listar_tareas()

  Hoja1.Cells(2, 2) = (Hoja1.Cells(2, 1) + (10 + 10 * Rnd()) / (60 * 24))

For i = 0 To 99
  Hoja1.Cells(3 + i, 1) = Hoja1.Cells(2 + i, 2)
  Hoja1.Cells(3 + i, 2) = (Hoja1.Cells(3 + i, 1) + (10 + 10 * Rnd()) / (60 * 24))
Next

End Sub
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Entonces, en donde llegue al medio día debe ingresarse una fila vacía, y continuar en en la siguiente fila pero iniciando una hora después.
El avance entre las horas he considerado un tiempo aleatorio, pero en realidad en mi caso es el tiempo de un proceso que es un tema aparte, acá lo he simplificado).


Bueno, espero ahora si me haya dejado entender, y disculpen la falta de información inicial.

Saludos fraternos.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 9, 2010)

Bueno, el código que usted ha puesto genera datos de practica.  Pero falta el código que representa su intento de insertar la fila.


----------

